# Öffenlicher Bereich > Thai Rezepte / Küche >  Thairezepte aller Art

## schiene

Denke das diese Seite kaum zu Topen ist.Hier findet ihr alles zum Nachkochen.Viel Spaß dabei.
http://www.leckerbisschen.de/a_z.htm

----------

Hallo schiene,

die ist auch gut gemacht:

http://www.thaikochstudio.de

----------


## Hoschi

2 sehr gute seiten Danke für den Tip,hat sich schon gelohnt sich hier anzumelden.  ::

----------


## schiene

> 2 sehr gute seiten Danke für den Tip,hat sich schon gelohnt sich hier anzumelden.



kochst du selbst oder läßt du dich bekochen??

----------


## schiene

Keine Rezepte,aber ein kleiner TV-Zeitungsbericht über die" Top 10 der verrücktesten Thai-Gerichte"
Die Top 10 der verrücktesten Thai-Gerichte | Mediawok Bangkok

----------


## wein4tler

Schiene, was hast Du davon schon verkostet? Bis auf die 1000-jährigen Eier und die Kuhplazenta habe ich den Rest schon ausprobiert. Die Skorpione nicht so geschmackig wie die Heuschrecken und Grillen.
Die Schlangensuppe war gut. Pla Raa muss ich nicht immer haben, aber bei Som Tam gehört ein bisschen dazu.

----------


## schiene

Nicht gegessen habe ich Rinder-Plazenta,Qualle(wusste garnicht das man die essen kann),Skorpion und die Tausendjährigen Eier
hab und werde ich auch nicht probieren.

----------


## pit

Die Eier kann ich nur empfehlen. Da muß man einfach nur einmal reinbeißen und dann merkt man, dass die gut sind. Manche behaupten, ist wie bei den Durian!

 ::

----------


## Enrico

Wonach soll sowas schmecken? Schmeckt das nicht einfach nur nach Erde?  :Painkiller:

----------


## pit

> Schmeckt das nicht einfach nur nach Erde?


Nein, ist ein eigener Geschmack, eigentlich mit nichts zu vergleichen. Wenns nach Erde schmecken soll, kann man ja ungewaschene Karotten knabbern!

 ::

----------

